

UML diagram anyone? - huang47

I was thinking something like sequence diagram can help developers understand async flows with ease. However, in open-sourced projects (esp on github) I almost never saw any UML diagrams, any thoughts?
======
nomel
The effort to make a uml diagram is so much greater than psueodocode, I've
never once used on in real life. State diagrams, sure!

